
GCP arrives in the Nordics with a new region in Finland - Sami_Lehtinen
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/06/GCP-arrives-in-the-Nordics-with-a-new-region-in-Finland.html
======
thomasfedb
Perhaps the most sustainable GCP region, do any other cloud providers offer
cooling by icy ocean waters?

~~~
jusssi
For most of the year, the ambient air temperature here is below 20°C, so you
can just ventilate, no need to warm the oceans.

There have also been some pilot projects to output the waste heat to municipal
district heating systems, not sure if Google's center does that.

~~~
Sami_Lehtinen
Telia Pitäjänmäki DC aims to waste heat recycling, this is green if something
is. [https://www.telia.fi/yrityksille/english/telia-helsinki-
data...](https://www.telia.fi/yrityksille/english/telia-helsinki-data-center)

------
oskari
We've just added GCP Finland to our Aiven database service so you can have
managed Kafka, Cassandra, PostgreSQL etc clusters up and running in a few
minutes in the new region [https://aiven.io/blog/google-cloud-now-over-
finland/](https://aiven.io/blog/google-cloud-now-over-finland/)

------
staticelf
As a Swede, this is good news. I just wish Azure also would create a new
region in the nordics.

~~~
tallanvor
Do you have much of a latency problem from the West Europe region in the
Netherlands? I haven't noticed any problems with that from Norway. Even North
Europe hasn't been problematic.

~~~
hajhatten
When Amazon releases their Swedish datacenters, they will be alone amongst the
big three to not have anything in the Nordics.

~~~
Sami_Lehtinen
There were news and promises from Microsoft to open major DC in Finland. But
those just evaporated and nothing happened.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Routing to Finland seems to be quite horrible. Traffic is looping via Sweden
in many cases based on latency. So connectivity on capital area (Helsinki,
Espoo, Vantaa) is around 18ms instead of just ~2 ms.

~~~
hotdog97
On the upside for Swedes, routing between europe-north1 and Stockholm seems
good. Typically around 10 ms for a roundtrip.

------
ksbuzzell
Aiven.io engineers were able to offer the region one day after its release,
marking their 71st region.

------
lazharichir
Great news for the Finnish people.

Still waiting for decent Firestore querying capabilities, though.

